# Question about Health requirements



## abrarajmal (Jun 26, 2012)

I am planning to apply NZ Study Visa as got a PhD place at University of Canterbury, Christchurch. 

My question is about health standard requirements; unfortunately I am Hepatitis B (surface antigen) positive, but my lever function is normal and Hepatitis C is Negative. 

In general except that HbsAg nothing is abnormal with me and my consultant Hepatologist suggest me that there is no need of any medication.

> Is this issue be a problem for me to obtain NZ Student visa?
>
> Thanks
> Abrar Ajmal


----------



## ZMAF (Dec 5, 2012)

Im facing same issue. Did u manage to get NZ visa?


----------



## abrarajmal (Jun 26, 2012)

*Abrar Ajmal*

Not yet due to reasons I delayed and planning to apply for visa in March 2012.


----------



## ZMAF (Dec 5, 2012)

I see.i haven't applied it yet too. Do u hav email add. And we can chat over there?


----------



## ZMAF (Dec 5, 2012)

Do u check for ur HBV DNA? I am wondering was there anyone similar to our cases able to get a visa?


----------



## abrarajmal (Jun 26, 2012)

*Abrar Ajmal*

skype id: _[deleted]_


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

abrarajmal said:


> skype id: _[deleted]_


Sorry - you are not allowed to put personal skype ID or email addresses here.
Once you have made 5 posts you'll be able to PM each other.


----------

